

Prospecting on the Playa: 19 Tips to Network and Generate Leads at Burning Man - wwickey
http://blog.leadgenius.com/prospecting-leads-at-burning-man/

======
theschwa
I hope this is a joke, but just in case anyone thinks this is a good idea,
remember that this violates one of the ten principles:

Decommodification In order to preserve the spirit of gifting, our community
seeks to create social environments that are unmediated by commercial
sponsorships, transactions, or advertising. We stand ready to protect our
culture from such exploitation. We resist the substitution of consumption for
participatory experience.

------
josephpayne
Amazing tips and tricks for closing dealz at burning man

